# ATI und das CCC (Catalyst Control Center)



## Private Joker (18. April 2006)

Ich habe da eine Frage zum Thema Systemstart (msconfig)

Ich habe anfangs unter msconfig nur meine FW, AV,meine Maus, Audiocontroler und von ATI das "CLI" laufen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Ich kann dieses CLI nach dem BOOTEN in Taskmanager beenden, abe rich will dass es gar nicht erst geladen wird... KOSTBARE ZEIT ..... naja und jetzt zu meiner Frage.
Kann man das in der SYSKONFIGURATION ausstekllen, ohne dass ich mir Gedanken machen muss dass meine GraKa nicht mehr Recht funktioniert?

IST ZWAR NE BLÖDE FRAGE ABER ICH WILL AUCH NUMMER SICHER GEHEN! 

thx4answer


----------



## Big-Daddy-S (23. April 2006)

Du kannst das CLI deinstallieren!
Und die Grafik kannst du unter einstellung erweitern einstellen!


----------

